# Cupcake's Winona Open 2013



## TheDubDubJr (Jan 29, 2013)

Winona Open 2013 has been announced and planned for April 27th, 2013 in Winona, Minnesota.
Venue is on Winona State University Main Campus in Kryzsko Commons.

http://www.cubingusa.com/winona/index.php

Main Events:
3x3 - 3 rounds
4x4
2x2 - 2 rounds
7x7
3x3 BLD
3x3 OH
Pyraminx
Square-1
Megaminx

Tentative Events:
5x5
Clock

Organizer: Walker Welch & WSU Rubik's Cube Club
Delegate: Bryan Logan


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 29, 2013)

Can a mod edit the title to TCTIAGACBIBTMOO please?


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jan 29, 2013)

YUS!! I'm coming. Also, what are the cut offs for 4x4 and 5x5?


----------



## Mikel (Jan 29, 2013)

Yay cupcakes! Are they included in the registration fee?


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jan 29, 2013)

Isaac Paurus said:


> YUS!! I'm coming. Also, what are the cut offs for 4x4 and 5x5?



4x4 Cutoff is 1:30 Soft Cutoff and 3min Hard Cutoff.

5x5 is Tentative so if we do decide to add it, Cutoffs would depend on how far we are ahead of schedule.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jan 29, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> 4x4 Cutoff is 1:30 Soft Cutoff and 3min Hard Cutoff.
> 
> 5x5 is Tentative so if we do decide to add it, Cutoffs would depend on how far we are ahead of schedule.



YES!!! I can do 4x4!!


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Jan 29, 2013)

I am first in the Pysch Sheet for 3x3.. this never happened before.

So.. the questions is, what's John's plan?!


----------



## cuber952 (Jan 30, 2013)

I shall be there  (Hopefully) Will ask for the days off at work tomorrow.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Jan 30, 2013)

cuber952 said:


> I shall be there  (Hopefully) Will ask for the days off at work tomorrow.



I was wondering about the car-pooling situation that I was suggesting in another thread.


----------



## benskoning (Jan 30, 2013)

It has megaminx...

to bad I cant go.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey John maybe you can actually get an Official PB at Winona!


----------



## Bryan (Jan 31, 2013)

cuber952 said:


> I shall be there  (Hopefully) Will ask for the days off at work tomorrow.



You have a job? Aren't you like still 13?


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 31, 2013)

Cupcakes? Winona? Yay brony excitement. Túbad i cant go


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jan 31, 2013)

Bryan said:


> You have a job? Aren't you like still 13?



It's McDonalds so it's not really a real job


----------



## blokpoi (Jan 31, 2013)

I'll be there


----------



## Mikel (Jan 31, 2013)

jokerman5656 said:


> It's McDonalds so it's not really a real job


Hey, McDonald's is a respectable job.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Feb 1, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Hey, McDonald's is a respectable job.



Maybe it's respectable, but not real.


----------



## JackJ (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm really hoping to make this one. Possibly going up by myself.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Feb 1, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Hey, McDonald's is a respectable job.



My roommate says McDonald's is not a respectable job! 



JackJ said:


> I'm really hoping to make this one. Possibly going up by myself.



You better go Jack. This is probably the closest comp you have had.


----------



## cuber952 (Feb 1, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> My roommate says McDonald's is not a respectable job!
> 
> 
> 
> You better go Jack. This is probably the closest comp you have had.


It is a respectable job  Now as for a respectable career... That would be a different story.


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Feb 1, 2013)

Im hoping to make it im 4 hours from winona, and why is 5x5 tentative?? Id rather have 5x5 than 7x7.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 1, 2013)

Rubiksfreak said:


> Im hoping to make it im 4 hours from winona, and why is 5x5 tentative?? Id rather have 5x5 than 7x7.



7x7 > 5x5


----------



## Mikel (Feb 1, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> 7x7 > 5x5


I guess you are true Asian. You can do math. 49 > 25


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Feb 1, 2013)

Mikel said:


> I guess you are true Asian. You can do math. 49 > 25



I think Ilkyoo would have to disagree with the true Asian part.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Feb 1, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> I think Ilkyoo would have to disagree with the true Asian part.



Walker is smart.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Feb 1, 2013)

Rubiksfreak said:


> Im hoping to make it im 4 hours from winona, and why is 5x5 tentative?? Id rather have 5x5 than 7x7.



I agree with him. Mainly because 7x7s suck to scramble and i feel like i'll be doing a lot of that...


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Feb 1, 2013)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> Walker is smart.



Well I am a Math Major! 



jokerman5656 said:


> I agree with him. Mainly because 7x7s suck to scramble and i feel like i'll be doing a lot of that...



Well if you are ok with helping scrambling a lot!


----------



## blokpoi (Feb 1, 2013)

Signed up & volunteered to judge 

Edit: How will I judge? Like do I get called up to judge or something, how does it work?


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Feb 1, 2013)

i better finish up learning BLD so i can do one more event...


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 1, 2013)

blokpoi said:


> Signed up & volunteered to judge
> 
> Edit: How will I judge? Like do I get called up to judge or something, how does it work?



You just go back, grab a cube and start judging. If you don't know how to judge, ask someone.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Feb 2, 2013)

No more Winona for me. 
Please delete my registration.
My advisor wants me to go to a conference in Ames, IA, instead.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Feb 2, 2013)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> No more Winona for me.
> Please delete my registration.
> My advisor wants me to go to a conference in Ames, IA, instead.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 2, 2013)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> No more Winona for me.
> Please delete my registration.
> My advisor wants me to go to a conference in Ames, IA, instead.



NOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Mikel (Feb 2, 2013)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> No more Winona for me.
> Please delete my registration.
> My advisor wants me to go to a conference in Ames, IA, instead.


Hey when you get here, fake like you're sick and I'll take you to Winona


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Feb 3, 2013)

Rubiksfreak said:


> Im hoping to make it im 4 hours from winona, and why is 5x5 tentative?? Id rather have 5x5 than 7x7.



You know, if you want to judge and help the competition run faster then we will probably have time for 5x5!


----------



## JackJ (Mar 3, 2013)

~90% sure I am attending.


----------



## cyoubx (Mar 3, 2013)

The only hope of me going is if Chris judges apparently.

If 5x5 remains a tentative event I shall not go. Even if 5x5 is likely to occur I probz can't make it. Exams!! AH!!


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Mar 3, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> You know, if you want to judge and help the competition run faster then we will probably have time for 5x5!



I don't have a problem judging as long as someone shows me how


----------



## JackJ (Mar 6, 2013)

I asked for that day off. GOING!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 6, 2013)

JackJ said:


> I asked for that day off. GOING!



YAYY!!! I haven't seen you in forever :/


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Mar 6, 2013)

JackJ said:


> I asked for that day off. GOING!



You better be going!


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Mar 24, 2013)

Will this be a color neutral only competition? If so, I don't think Walker can compete


----------



## JackJ (Apr 15, 2013)

Sooo pumped for this! I'll be going with my friend Jeremy. No parents this time, excited but nervous. Hoping I don't get lost. 

See everyone in two weeks!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 15, 2013)

JackJ said:


> Sooo pumped for this! I'll be going with my friend Jeremy. No parents this time, excited but nervous. Hoping I don't get lost.
> 
> See everyone in two weeks!



I'm so excited to see you again! Been way too long


----------



## adam1119 (Apr 19, 2013)

I am not sure I can attend. Do I need to register early? Can I come day of and get in? Will the prices be the same?


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Apr 19, 2013)

You do not have to register early and the prices will remain the same if you register at the door. Although I strongly encourage people to try to register before registration closes for organizational purposes.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 21, 2013)

Wee I'm excited to compete again


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 28, 2013)

DYK....

...I lost to John in 2x2?
...I didn't win any event?
...I'm really not that disappointed?
...Walker didn't put me in the first round with the 4 move 2x2 scramble?
...I was asked to sign Ramen noodles?
...Waris is happy that he beat me in 3x3 and John in 4x4?
...I told Walker to make a special certificate for 2x2 first place and I didn't get it?
...It was a picture of me as a baby?
...I switched blindfolds after every BLD solve?
...they were all girly blindfolds?
...Bryan has a TON of funny stories?
...Everyone told me I sucked because apparently that's funny?
...Shaden couldn't get any blind solves the day before?
...but got one at the comp and beat me?
...I can't be a delegate because I'm too young and have a WR?
...IMMA BREAK SOME KNEE CAPS?
...I hate Seth Zamora?


----------



## SpicyOranges (Apr 28, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> ...I was asked to sign Ramen noodles?


That was meeee! You got the goldfish signed better though.


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 28, 2013)

4 move 2x2 scramble? Not in first round? How can you skip a round? We're any WR's set with the scramble?


----------



## Mikel (Apr 28, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> 4 move 2x2 scramble? Not in first round? How can you skip a round? We're any WR's set with the scramble?



I think he meant he wasn't in the same heat. I believe John Brechon got a 1.15 on the scramble. He was probably the fastest, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 28, 2013)

Mikel said:


> I think he meant he wasn't in the same heat. I believe John Brechon got a 1.15 on the scramble. He was probably the fastest, but I don't know for sure.



Ah, thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Mikel (Apr 28, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> DYK....
> ...I can't be a delegate because I'm too young and have a WR?



Also, do you even have a license?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 28, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Also, do you even have a license?



Minor details....


----------



## kcl (Apr 28, 2013)

Really wish I could've gone.. I'll for sure go to cubetcha though! Anyway, this is pretty much why I missed it. I took 13th out of 36 in my division. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVmFBoChTaU


----------



## Mikel (Apr 28, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Really wish I could've gone.. I'll for sure go to cubetcha though! Anyway, this is pretty much why I missed it. I took 13th out of 36 in my division.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVmFBoChTaU



Wow, that looked crazy! I'm curious, do they dock a lot of points off for dropping the yo-yo?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 28, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Really wish I could've gone.. I'll for sure go to cubetcha though! Anyway, this is pretty much why I missed it. I took 13th out of 36 in my division.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVmFBoChTaU



Ha, you can see my youngest brother Aizec in the back. Was his first Yo-Yo competition.

Edit:scratch that. It's not him. Just looks similar.


----------



## kcl (Apr 28, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Wow, that looked crazy! I'm curious, do they dock a lot of points off for dropping the yo-yo?



Mmm, well they changed the scoring system recently. It's out of 100 now, so there are technical judges and artistic judges or something. BUT the GOOD way of scoring had these clickers like at carnivals. Basically, do something well, get good points, do something badly, get a negative point. So dropping a yoyo used to be 3pts off (heavy as penalties go), but now it's just one. So I only lost 2pts for that... I lost 6 points, so the other 4 were just my screwups. So to answer your question, dropping a yoyo is not good, but it's better to go with more advanced stuff and switch yoyos than go basic and use the same one. Ideally you should go advanced and use the same one.. but that's not usually the case. So no, changing yoyos itself did not really kill my points that much.



Rubiks560 said:


> Ha, you can see my youngest brother Aizec in the back. Was his first Yo-Yo competition.
> 
> Edit:scratch that. It's not him. Just looks similar.



Wait hold up your brother yo-yos?


----------



## Bryan (Apr 28, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> ...I can't be a delegate because I'm too young and have a WR?



I never said that. I just said those work against you. It's not a hard fule. But at this point, you probably couldn't be a delegate because you can't interpret properly 

DYK....

...We had a ton of extra pizza leftover?
...Someone wanted to judge, so I made them take the judging oath?
...They stopped repeating it on the "Fervor of a chipmunk" line?
...You're more likely to do "Radio DJ" voice if you're at a podium?
...I couldn't hear a question, so I assumed it was about elephants?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 28, 2013)

Bryan said:


> I never said that. I just said those work against you. It's not a hard fule. But at this point, you probably couldn't be a delegate because you can't interpret properly




Same thing 

DYK...

...Waris and Seth, if you do not come up to do one handed right now I will eat your p...


----------



## JackJ (Apr 28, 2013)

Highlights for me:
13.7x 3x3 average 
11.71 3x3 single
1.30 2x2 single 
Seeing everyone again!

Jeremy had a lot of fun. We'll hopefully see everyone again soon!


----------



## King Koopa (Apr 28, 2013)

DYK...

...I was wearing a purple Decepticon shirt and hat so I called my purple zhanchi a DeceptiCube?
...I some how beat John at 4x4?
...I plus twoed two solves that ended in Y perm?
...I have only gotten 3 PLL skips in competition ever and two of them were at this one?
...Shaden was trying to get me to find someone to sell him cubes?
...and get me to give him my 7x7?
...and see how many entire pizzas he could buy with $5?
...this is the first time I've ever competed in Pyraminx?
...and it's as dumb as it looks?
...I forgot my fingertricks for one of my G perms and it was the PLL on my last solve in the final round?
...in the middle of my second solve in the final round, a ghost knocked my cube out of my hand?
...these two things combined costed me my sub 10 average?
...this is the first competition I've won in 2 years?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 28, 2013)

DYK...

...John Brechon?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 28, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Mmm, well they changed the scoring system recently. It's out of 100 now, so there are technical judges and artistic judges or something. BUT the GOOD way of scoring had these clickers like at carnivals. Basically, do something well, get good points, do something badly, get a negative point. So dropping a yoyo used to be 3pts off (heavy as penalties go), but now it's just one. So I only lost 2pts for that... I lost 6 points, so the other 4 were just my screwups. So to answer your question, dropping a yoyo is not good, but it's better to go with more advanced stuff and switch yoyos than go basic and use the same one. Ideally you should go advanced and use the same one.. but that's not usually the case. So no, changing yoyos itself did not really kill my points that much.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait hold up your brother yo-yos?



Yuuuup


----------



## kcl (Apr 28, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Yuuuup



Omg will he be at Midwest regionals? If so you should go to so I can meet you both


----------



## blokpoi (Apr 28, 2013)

No competitor or judge can pronounce my last name right... 
also walker is scary.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 29, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Omg will he be at Midwest regionals? If so you should go to so I can meet you both



I doubt he knows anything about it haha.



blokpoi said:


> No competitor or judge can pronounce my last name right...
> also walker is scary.



That's what you get for constantly talking to me during my solves


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Apr 29, 2013)

blokpoi said:


> No competitor or judge can pronounce my last name right...
> also walker is scary.



I'm scary? My friends and family always tell me I am a big, soft teddy bear.


----------



## kcl (Apr 29, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I doubt he knows anything about it haha.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you get for constantly talking to me during my solves



Hmm.. you should tell him! http://mwryoyo.com


----------



## blokpoi (Apr 29, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I doubt he knows anything about it haha.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you get for constantly talking to me during my solves


Only during 5x5 that happened, your 2x2 and bld fails stand on their own.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Apr 29, 2013)

blokpoi's mindset: "Oh look this person is trying to solve a puzzle they really like and want to do good in. I'm sure they want to talk to me about something completely unrelated to this." 

blokpoi's words: "Hey man how long till you think elephants are extinct?"

My thoughts: "stfu"

/rant


----------



## blokpoi (Apr 29, 2013)

jokerman5656 said:


> blokpoi's mindset: "Oh look this person is trying to solve a puzzle they really like and want to do good in. I'm sure they want to talk to me about something completely unrelated to this."
> 
> blokpoi's words: "Hey man how long till you think elephants are extinct?"
> 
> ...



I didn't even bring up elephants that was someone else god dangit, I asked bryan about insects.

Plus I barely talked to you, you're mean.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Apr 29, 2013)

blokpoi said:


> I didn't even bring up elephants that was someone else god dangit, I asked bryan about insects.
> 
> Plus I barely talked to you, you're mean.



I am fully aware that I am not a nice person.


----------



## blokpoi (Apr 29, 2013)

jokerman5656 said:


> I am fully aware that I am not a nice person.



Now that you realize the problem, you may work on the solution.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Apr 29, 2013)

blokpoi said:


> Now that you realize the problem, you may work on the solution.



I don't think you realize that the problem is you. You're the one who can't leave people alone when they are busy and i'm just the one calling you out. Multiple people have said that they didn't appreciate you distracting them during solving and neither did I. Reevaluate your thought on that last statement and figure out what the problem really is.


----------



## blokpoi (Apr 29, 2013)

jokerman5656 said:


> I don't think you realize that the problem is you. You're the one who can't leave people alone when they are busy and i'm just the one calling you out. Multiple people have said that they didn't appreciate you distracting them during solving and neither did I. Reevaluate your thought on that last statement and figure out what the problem really is.


I believe the problem is you, and I believe you need to check into the nearest insane asylum. As I had stated before, I rarely talked to you, only when you had judged me and after you had swore at me when you were waiting to do your solve.

Now quite obviously I may have annoyed some people, in which I am sorry.

However, I do not see your anger.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Apr 29, 2013)

blokpoi said:


> I believe the problem is you, and I believe you need to check into the nearest insane asylum. As I had stated before, I rarely talked to you, only when you had judged me and after you had swore at me when you were waiting to do your solve.



The amount you did talk to me though was at a very inconvenient time. It was also kind of rule breaking by distracting people solving (2k4). I'm not sure but I don't think there is a rule about swearing.


----------



## blokpoi (Apr 29, 2013)

jokerman5656 said:


> The amount you did talk to me though was at a very inconvenient time. It was also kind of rule breaking by distracting people solving (2k4). I'm not sure but I don't think there is a rule about swearing.


I had only talked to people once during a solve, if I recall correctly (chris at 5x5, I had asked him how to edge pair faster, but I only said that then stopped), and I had never judged you, so how could it be at an inconvenient time?


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Apr 29, 2013)

blokpoi said:


> I had only talked to people once during a solve, if I recall correctly (chris at 5x5, I had asked him how to edge pair faster, but I only said that then stopped), and I had never judged you, so how could it be at an inconvenient time?



If you want to continue this chat then I recommend confronting me in person at another comp. This is just spamming the thread. Don't reply to this.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Apr 29, 2013)

DYK...

...My motorcycle decided to die on me on the way
......It appearantly doesn't like passing semi's at 150
...I have never been to a MN competition south of Minneapolis on time
...I didn't go to any table to sit down except the scrambling table
...Seth wouldn't go get his captain from their room
...I am still trying to figure out where all the Kleenex's went 
...Warris really wanted to flip a table
...We almost had only one heat of Square-1
......Until nobody could scramble
......Heat 2 was both of us Chris'
...The times spreadsheet had to get totally redone during 5x5
...They wanted to do clock instead of 5x5 but we didn't have scrambles
......It is walkers fault for not having Tnoodle
...John now has a Certificate with Chris Olson's baby picture
...John's mom yelled at me for passing her on the way to Perkins
......I got to 95mph in that .7 mile trip
.........


----------



## stzt28 (Apr 29, 2013)

DYK...

...it was a terrible idea to walk to the comp?
...waris should never be in charge of navigation?
...Chris wanted me to walk to my room for my Captain?
...we went to subway for lunch and almost missed OH?
...ended up PBing OH after a 15 min journey back to the comp?
...I still hate OH?
...Chris Olsen DNF'ed all of his blind solves?
...Shaden was the coolest guy i meet at the comp?
...He has been in car wrecks?
...and scrambling 7x7 is still worse?
...Waris doesn't know how to hold on to a rubik's cube?
...I always do awful in final round?
...and i hate Chris Olsen?


----------



## King Koopa (Apr 29, 2013)

stzt28 said:


> DYK...
> 
> ...it was a terrible idea to walk to the comp?
> ...waris should never be in charge of navigation?



Mode of transportation and navigation are two different things. Plus walking is healthy for you.


----------



## Brest (Apr 30, 2013)

*Walker Erin Welch* - 14.57 3x3x3 av5 - Cupcake's Winona Open 2013



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]J97iqeiXSKQ[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



L2 R2 F2 D' L2 D F2 D F2 L' F L' R F2 L D' U' L' R2 D'

y' x // inspection
U' R2 U y' R2 // cross
U2 L' U' L // 1st pair
U2' R U R' U' R U2' R2' U' R // 2nd pair
U2 L U' L' U L U L' // 3rd pair
U2' R U' R' U' y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U l' U' L U' L' U2 l // OLL
U' x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	15.65	62	3.96	74	4.73	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.90	10	2.56	12	3.08		Cross+1/F2L	40.5%	27.8%	27.3%
F2L	9.64	36	3.73	44	4.56		F2L/Total	61.6%	58.1%	59.5%
LL	6.01	26	4.33	30	4.99		LL/Total	38.4%	41.9%	40.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L2 R2 F2 D' L2 D F2 D F2 L' F L' R F2 L D' U' L' R2 D'

y' x // inspection
U' R2 U y' R2 // cross
U U L' L L' U' L // 1st pair
U' U' R U R' y U' y' R U2' R2' U' R // 2nd pair
U U L U' L' U L U L' // 3rd pair
U' U' R U' R' U' y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U l' U' L U' L' U U l // OLL
y' U' x' z R' R2 U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



B2 L U' F2 B' L2 F U R2 U' L' F2 U2 L2 F B R2 F'

y' // inspection
U R' F R (y z) U R U' x2' // cross
y U L' U L R U R' // 1st pair
y R U R' U' R U' R' U y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' R U R' U' y L U L' // 3rd pair
y' U' R U R' U2' R U R' // 4th pair
U' r' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 r // OLL
U2' y L U L' y' L2' u' L U' L' U L' u L2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	14.56	66	4.53	79	5.43	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.82	14	3.66	17	4.45		Cross+1/F2L	44.0%	35.0%	35.4%
F2L	8.69	40	4.60	48	5.52		F2L/Total	59.7%	60.6%	60.8%
LL	5.87	26	4.43	31	5.28		LL/Total	40.3%	39.4%	39.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B2 L U' F2 B' L2 F U R2 U' L' F2 U2 L2 F B R2 F'

y' // inspection
U R' F R (y z) U R U' x2' // cross
y U L' U L R U R' // 1st pair
y R U R' U' R U' R' U y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' R U R' U' y L U L' // 3rd pair
y' U' R U R' U2' R U R' // 4th pair
U U' U' r' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U U r // OLL
U' U' y L U L' y' L2' u' L U' L' U L' u L2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



L2 U B2 D' R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F' D2 U R D L' R F U2 R' F2

y' // inspection
U2' R x2' y' D R' F D2 // cross
R' U2' R2 U R' // 1st pair
y' U2 L U L' // 2nd pair
U R U R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y2' R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
l U M' U L' U' l U' l' // OLL
y' R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' U' R U' y R U R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	14.36	56	3.90	67	4.67	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.59	11	2.40	14	3.05		Cross+1/F2L	48.5%	36.7%	35.9%
F2L	9.47	30	3.17	39	4.12		F2L/Total	65.9%	53.6%	58.2%
LL	4.89	26	5.32	28	5.73		LL/Total	34.1%	46.4%	41.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L2 U B2 D' R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F' D2 U R D L' R F U2 R' F2

y' // inspection
U2' R (x' z) x' D R' F D D // cross
R' U2' R2 U R' // 1st pair
U U y' L U L' // 2nd pair
U R U R' y' y U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' y' R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
l U M' U L' U' l U' l' // OLL
y' R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' U' R U' y R U R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



D' F B2 U2 R2 B R' F' U B D2 F2 L2 F' R2 F' R2 F' D2

y x // inspection
U' x' D R' // cross
R U R' y2' U L' U' L U y' R' U' R // 1st pair
U' L' U' L U y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' U' R' U2' R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
y U' L' U' L U L' U' L // 4th pair
U2' R U2' R2' F R F' U2' M' U R U' r' // OLL
y2 U2' L U L' y' L2' u' L U' L' U L' u L2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	14.78	65	4.40	78	5.28	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.49	14	4.01	18	5.16		Cross+1/F2L	39.2%	35.9%	38.3%
F2L	8.90	39	4.38	47	5.28		F2L/Total	60.2%	60.0%	60.3%
LL	5.88	26	4.42	31	5.27		LL/Total	39.8%	40.0%	39.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D' F B2 U2 R2 B R' F' U B D2 F2 L2 F' R2 F' R2 F' D2

y x // inspection
U' x' D R' // cross
R U R' y' y' U L' U' L U y' R' U' R // 1st pair
U' L' U U' U' L U y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' y' R' U2' R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' y L' U' L U L' U' L // 4th pair
U' U' R U' U' R2' F R F' U2' M' U R U' r' // OLL
U2' y2 L U L' y' L2' u' L U' L' U L' u L2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



D2 B L' D' R' U2 R2 U2 B U D2 F2 B2 L2 F2 B L2

l' U' x R2 D R' D2 // cross
y' L U' L' y' R U R' // 1st pair
y U' R' U' R U y R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' U R' U2' R U' y R U R' // 3rd pair
U2 L' U' L U L' U' L // 4th pair
r U' r' U' r U r' y L' U L // OLL
y' R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	13.75	60	4.36	73	5.31	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.61	12	3.32	16	4.43		Cross+1/F2L	39.0%	33.3%	35.6%
F2L	9.25	36	3.89	45	4.86		F2L/Total	67.3%	60.0%	61.6%
LL	4.50	24	5.33	28	6.22		LL/Total	32.7%	40.0%	38.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 B L' D' R' U2 R2 U2 B U D2 F2 B2 L2 F2 B L2

l' U' x' (R l) x' D R' D2 // cross
y' L U' L' y' R U R' // 1st pair
y U' R' U' R U y R' U' R // 2nd pair
U y' R' U2' R U' y R U R' // 3rd pair
U U L' U' L U L' U' L // 4th pair
r U' r' U' r U r' y L' U L // OLL
y' R' U R' U' y l' U' x' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	14.57	62.33	4.28	74.67	5.13	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.97	13.00	3.28	16.33	4.12		Cross+1/F2L	44.0%	35.8%	36.6%
F2L	9.02	36.33	4.03	44.67	4.95		F2L/Total	61.9%	58.3%	59.8%
LL	5.55	26.00	4.69	30.00	5.41		LL/Total	38.1%	41.7%	40.2%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	14.62	61.80	4.23	74.20	5.08	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.88	12.20	3.14	15.40	3.97		Cross+1/F2L	42.2%	33.7%	34.5%
F2L	9.19	36.20	3.94	44.60	4.85		F2L/Total	62.9%	58.6%	60.1%
LL	5.43	25.60	4.71	29.60	5.45		LL/Total	37.1%	41.4%	39.9%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	13.75	56	4.53	67	5.43[/COLOR]

Cross+1	3.49	10	4.01	12	5.16
F2L	8.69	30	4.60	39	5.52
LL	4.50	24	5.33	28	6.22
```


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Apr 30, 2013)

You are the Brest! <3


----------

